# My Staffies



## byrnitbaby1 (Nov 2, 2007)

These are my 2 gorgeous staffies, Mother and Son, Jessie and Archie. Jessie is 5 and Archie is 20 mths and just starting out as a stud dog so he's lookin for love!! They are a big part of our family and we wouldnt be without them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Firstly welcome to the site!

Nice Staff's too


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

really nice...hello and welcome!


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

Stunning dogs 
Jessie looks very much like my Staffie girl called Spice


----------



## Carob (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonderful dogs, very good looking.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stunning dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

lovely bright eyes.
love the black staffys myself, they have such shiny coats.


----------



## byrnitbaby1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank u for ur comments, im very proud of my 'babies'. I got both my staffys from from my cousins who are breeders....Growler1961, whom i would like to thank for all their help and excellent advice from health to training and many other aspects of becoming the owner of such wonderful dogs


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum - lovely dogs you have


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi and welcome! Your dogs are gorgeous. We've got a 19 month old Staffie bitch called Missy and a 12 week old Boxer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

They are very cute!


----------

